# ANAVAR - Is it worth going up from 100mg to 150mg/day



## Ausxxl (Apr 17, 2012)

I love the Tren-lite effect of 100mg/day var.

Has anyone bumped it up to 150/day, or more? Any noticeable improvement in results and obvious sides at that higher dose?

cheers


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

What on Earth are Tren-light effects? I took Var but my experiences weren't anything close to what i've read about Tren.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

rectus said:


> What on Earth are Tren-light effects? I took Var but my experiences weren't anything close to what i've read about Tren.


Haha, my question exactly!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

does it make a good change to your physique also, iv only used winstrol so far.... (poor mans var) lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Used Var at 150mg daily on my last course, definitely makes a difference from 100mg.

Saying that though, I won't bother using anavar again as still wasn't overly impressed even at them doses


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Wouldnt it be cheaper just to use tren?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Big_bear said:


> Wouldnt it be cheaper just to use tren?


Yes and much better


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

G-man99 said:


> Yes and much better


But with more sides and harsher recovery.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

The Lifter said:


> But with more sides and harsher recovery.


Not necessarily, person dependant. I ran 800mg of tren per week for 12 months. No sides apart from night sweats.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Recommened dosage for Var is 50-100mg a day, when you bump the dosages to 150mg a day do the positives outweigh the negatives or do side effects show up a lot more?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Kiwi said:


> Not necessarily, person dependant. I ran 800mg of tren per week for 12 months. No sides apart from night sweats.


 mg: 12 months WTF??

I think you're probably in the minority TBF.


----------



## Ausxxl (Apr 17, 2012)

rectus said:


> What on Earth are Tren-light effects? I took Var but my experiences weren't anything close to what i've read about Tren.


Haha fair call just imo mate. Hardness, super strength, leaning out, loss of bf, no bloat, vascularity, oh and did i say super strength?! Though tren lite sounded pretty good! And im talking very high dose var here.

Havnt found anything else that does all that othr than tren - which does it maybe 2-3 times better, but at a big cost! - prog gyno, shutdown, etc just real toxic stuff. that being said Would use tren again if i could.


----------



## Ausxxl (Apr 17, 2012)

Big_bear said:


> Wouldnt it be cheaper just to use tren?


For sure but i cant handle the sides most worryingly prog gyno. As Gunny Highway said i just have to improvise, adapt, overcome!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Interesting but Var gains last up to 9/10 months.. How about Tren gains ? Am curious about this very much as I'ld like to give it a go in the future..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Interesting but Var gains last up to 9/10 months.. How about Tren gains ? Am curious about this very much as I'ld like to give it a go in the future..


do you have studies to back this up, i'm on var now and just interested


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Interesting but Var gains last up to 9/10 months.. How about Tren gains ? Am curious about this very much as I'ld like to give it a go in the future..


Where did you get this? So I'm going lose my gains in 9 months?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> does it make a good change to your physique also, iv only used winstrol so far.... (poor mans var) lol


don't sweat it. Winstrol is far superior to anavar for men. 200mg/day winny is EXCELLENT. Even better injected at that dose daily.



G-man99 said:


> Used Var at 150mg daily on my last course, definitely makes a difference from 100mg.
> 
> Saying that though, I won't bother using anavar again as still wasn't overly impressed even at them doses


I agree 100%... I dont get the attraction to anavar if you want muscle- its nearly pointless, check out the studies on body wasting with AIDS victims, and the rating of anavar against other steroids:

http://www.medibolics.com/chart.htm



The Lifter said:


> But with more sides and harsher recovery.


Actually, I would argue otherwise; check out what has been said medically about anavar at 80mg/day:

At the Geneva AIDS Conference, Dr. Carl Grunfeld presented the preliminary results of a placebo controlled dose-ranging study that used 20, 40 and 80 mg daily doses that showed that doses of 40 and 80 mg cause incidence of elevated transaminases (SGOT and SGPT), which may indicate liver toxicity.

Doses above 20 mg per day were tested because 20 mg was found to be relatively ineffective for lean mass gain in some men. Oxandrin is a better option for women who need about half the men's dose. Children need much less. Although most studies tell us that Oxandrin is relatively safe for HIV-negative people, oxandrolone produced evidence of liver toxicity in studies of boys with kidney failure in 1980.1 We have been somewhat surprised at the number of HIV(+) men who report to us that Oxandrin caused elevations in the blood tests that can indicate liver toxicity. Physician's should monitor liver tests carefully when Oxandrin, or any oral anabolic steroid is used, especially in higher doses.

*Winstrol*, another oral steroid is a less expensive option for males. It appears to be somewhat more *anabolic than Oxandrin*, and a 6 to 18 mg. daily dose has *produced good muscle gains without detectable liver burden in males we've observed*. *Anadrol is another powerful option, and while it is thought to be toxic to the liver, we had not had one report of Anadrol at doses as high as 150 mg per day causing elevated liver enzymes* until July, 1999, after Anadrol had been on the market for about a year and a half.

from: http://www.medibolics.com/oxandrin2.htm

There is absolutely NO proof that injectable tren is worse for side effects than an equivalent amount of anavar. In fact read what expert medical Dr's say about injectable steroids (and orals):

"...It's oral steroids, that are 17-alkylated, that are "liver toxic" or burden the liver in a dose-related manner, and my experience is that the actual toxicity is somewhat exaggerated. However, for patients on steroid therapy, I usually recommend injectable steroids to reduce potential wear on the liver. And while these aren't actually toxic in the truest sense of the word, I recommend "cycling" all therapeutically-used anabolic steroids, with breaks between cycles, to give the body a rest."

from: http://www.medibolics.com/qa2.htm

also:

"...CONCLUSION: Prior reports of anabolic steroid-induced hepatotoxicity based on elevated aminotransferase levels may have been overstated, because no exercising subjects, including steroid users, demonstrated hepatic dysfunction based on GGT levels. Such reports may have misled the medical community to emphasize steroid-induced hepatotoxicity when interpreting elevated aminotransferase levels and disregard muscle damage. For these reasons, when evaluating hepatic function in cases of anabolic steroid therapy or abuse, CK and GGT levels should be considered in addition to ALT and AST levels as essential elements of the assessment."

from: http://www.medibolics.com/comment2.htm

The point of all the above, is don't make rash statement like Tren is going to give worse shut down & sides than an equivalent amount of anavar, becuase NO one does less than 200mg of tren. So if this is tren e, it means you have after a week, the equivalent of 200mg of drug available 24/7. NO ONE takes 200mg/day of Anavar to get the same comparison; I would say based on the above comments, that 200mg injected tren is safer for the liver than 200mg/day oral anavar, and would have less side effects.

Compare apples with apples...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Interesting but Var gains last up to 9/10 months.. How about Tren gains ? Am curious about this very much as I'ld like to give it a go in the future..


this is highly unlikely. I would say you'd lose them 3-4months off cycle, at best... but this is true of any AAS gains- time off, is time going backwards- think about your body needed the anti-catabolic and Nitrogen retaining effects of any AAS to gain the muscle, how do you expect your natural test level to support the extra mass which you couldn't build naturally??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> Where did you get this? So I'm going lose my gains in 9 months?


see previous comment- i would say 12-16weeks.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i went to 150 mg per day all i felt different to 100 mg per day was sleep deprivation !!!

you may aswell take winstrol at lower doses for same if not better results


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> this is highly unlikely. I would say you'd lose them 3-4months off cycle, at best... but this is true of any AAS gains- time off, is time going backwards- think about your body needed the anti-catabolic and Nitrogen retaining effects of any AAS to gain the muscle, how do you expect your natural test level to support the extra mass which you couldn't build naturally??


Ah b0llocks! I'm throwing away my Test E, what's the 'kin point


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ausxxl said:


> For sure but i cant handle the sides most worryingly prog gyno. As Gunny Highway said i just have to improvise, adapt, overcome!


Use an Ai correctly and then gyno or prog gyno is not an issue


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> this is highly unlikely. I would say you'd lose them 3-4months off cycle, at best... but this is true of any AAS gains- time off, is time going backwards- think about your body needed the anti-catabolic and Nitrogen retaining effects of any AAS to gain the muscle, how do you expect your natural test level to support the extra mass which you couldn't build naturally??


Is this for any gains achieved, or is it for gains achieved past your natural limit? I'm not a big guy and definitely not near my natural limit.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> this is highly unlikely. I would say you'd lose them 3-4months off cycle, at best... but this is true of any AAS gains- time off, is time going backwards- think about your body needed the anti-catabolic and Nitrogen retaining effects of any AAS to gain the muscle, how do you expect your natural test level to support the extra mass which you couldn't build naturally??


I am gutted too :confused1:

I mean so okies I spent like what ? Hundreds in Var + Nova and for what in the end ?? Seeing all desappear after a couple months ? And me who thought that gains would last up to nearly a year and I was like "Wow great so a cycle a year and peanuts!".. Sh1t mate.. Gutted literally.



BB2 said:


> do you have studies to back this up, i'm on var now and just interested


Got the info from a reputable site about gears.



rectus said:


> Where did you get this? So I'm going lose my gains in 9 months?


Gutted x 2



rectus said:


> Ah b0llocks! I'm throwing away my Test E, what's the 'kin point


Gutted x 3

*sigh*


----------



## Ausxxl (Apr 17, 2012)

Originally Posted by *ausbuilt*

*
*don't sweat it. Winstrol is far superior to anavar for men. *200mg/day winny is EXCELLENT*. Even better injected at that dose daily.

Wow that sounds amazing. Could you tell me a bit more about your 200mg/day winny? Duration, gains, effects of physique (lean out?), strength.

I do love Stanazolol. Got good gains off just 50mg/day inject. 200mg blows my mind.

Might have to try it - more info plz mate!!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> this is highly unlikely. I would say you'd lose them 3-4months off cycle, at best... but this is true of any AAS gains- time off, is time going backwards- think about your body needed the anti-catabolic and Nitrogen retaining effects of any AAS to gain the muscle, how do you expect your natural test level to support the extra mass which you couldn't build naturally??


But what if you've used var or another aas to shortcut reaching your natural limit. So where it might take you 3 years to reach your limit you might get there in a much quicker time. Would you not be able to maintain with the right amount of training/diet?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

loling at the gutted to lose gains they made on AAS eventually,its not quite as black n white as that but yeah what were you hoping for?you put something in your body at supraphysiological doses,far greater than your body would ever have produced,and then be nieve enough to think hey ho coming off forever i will be able to hold them gains :lol:

thats why people cycle folks


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

weeman said:


> loling at the gutted to lose gains they made on AAS eventually,its not quite as black n white as that but yeah what were you hoping for?you put something in your body at supraphysiological doses,far greater than your body would ever have produced,and then be nieve enough to think hey ho coming off forever i will be able to hold them gains :lol:
> 
> thats why people cycle folks


Well it's something never really talked about amongst AAS users, you have to dig a bit deeper to find the truth. It is a mixture of naivety and the desire to be like Prince Adam.


----------



## Ausxxl (Apr 17, 2012)

bump for more info from ausbuilt on his 200mg/day winny Frankenstein cycle!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

rectus said:


> Is this for any gains achieved, or is it for gains achieved past your natural limit? I'm not a big guy and definitely not near my natural limit.


really? do a cycle, come of, and see how long until you go back to where you where... thats your "natural limit" the amount you can hold on your own test.



Kimball said:


> But what if you've used var or another aas to shortcut reaching your natural limit. So where it might take you 3 years to reach your limit you might get there in a much quicker time. Would you not be able to maintain with the right amount of training/diet?


your natural limit is what you can keep off cycle.. you'll find its not much over your start point. Thats why you need AAS to overcome it. nothing to do with how many years under your belt..



weeman said:


> loling at the gutted to lose gains they made on AAS eventually,its not quite as black n white as that but yeah what were you hoping for?you put something in your body at supraphysiological doses,far greater than your body would ever have produced,and then be nieve enough to think hey ho coming off forever i will be able to hold them gains :lol:
> 
> thats why people cycle folks


man who speaks the truth.... indeed... why is it no one does ONE cycle? LOL


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> don't sweat it. Winstrol is far superior to anavar for men. 200mg/day winny is EXCELLENT. Even better injected at that dose daily.
> 
> I agree 100%... I dont get the attraction to anavar if you want muscle- its nearly pointless, check out the studies on body wasting with AIDS victims, and the rating of anavar against other steroids:
> 
> ...


Your final paragraph here, although technically correct, is unfair to brand my statement as rash as you have taken my comment out of context.

Yes on a mg for mg basis you may be right about the shutdown and sides aspect of each drug. However, as you have yourself pointed out, no one is likely to use the doses of said drugs specified in your example. A more relevant comparison would be that of the common doses which these drugs are used i.e. 75-100mg Var/day vs 350-500mg Tren/week. At these doses I stand by my statement that the sides and shut down would be worse for Tren than Var over the course of a cycle.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

The Lifter said:


> Your final paragraph here, although technically correct, is unfair to brand my statement as rash as you have taken my comment out of context.
> 
> Yes on a mg for mg basis you may be right about the shutdown and sides aspect of each drug. However, as you have yourself pointed out, no one is likely to use the doses of said drugs specified in your example. A more relevant comparison would be that of the common doses which these drugs are used i.e. 75-100mg Var/day vs 350-500mg Tren/week. At these doses I stand by my statement that the sides and shut down would be worse for Tren than Var over the course of a cycle.


what bad sides at 350-500mg tren?

All AAS have results/sides that are dose dependent.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> what bad sides at 350-500mg tren?
> 
> All AAS have results/sides that are dose dependent.


For myself Tren Ace at 100mg EOD gave me night sweats, increased BP, insomnia, and libido shut down and I only ran it for 6 weeks. It was also a long recovery period from it both times I used it. Don't get me wrong, the size and strength gains were the best I've ever had but unfortunately not worth the sides IME. I find that most people I speak to who have used Tren report similar experiences usually also including increased aggression which is the only side effect commonly associated with Tren that I did not experience.

I totally agree that all AAS have dose dependent sides. My point is that at the common low-end effective doses Tren (350-500mg/wk) will likely exhibit more sides in the user than the common low-end effective dose of Var (75-100mg).

Not having a rant, just backing up my original statement. :thumbup1:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

The Lifter said:


> For myself Tren Ace at 100mg EOD gave me night sweats, increased BP, insomnia, and libido shut down and I only ran it for 6 weeks. It was also a long recovery period from it both times I used it. Don't get me wrong, the size and strength gains were the best I've ever had but unfortunately not worth the sides IME. I find that most people I speak to who have used Tren report similar experiences usually also including increased aggression which is the only side effect commonly associated with Tren that I did not experience.
> 
> I totally agree that all AAS have dose dependent sides. My point is that at the common low-end effective doses Tren (350-500mg/wk) will likely exhibit more sides in the user than the common low-end effective dose of Var (75-100mg).
> 
> Not having a rant, just backing up my original statement. :thumbup1:


fair enough, i cant argue your personal experience.

I've been using 600mg of tren e/week for the past 11months (with 1g eq and 2g test).

falling asleep is hard, but it is on 2g of test alone- reason- high androgen level is a CNS stimulant. I sweat more, but no more than on the high level of test alone, but once again, over 600mg/week of test increases your metabolism, hence the sweat..

Tren is highly androgenic, and thats what causes a lot of its sides and effects above. As for shut down;with tren, if you take proviron, you never have an issue with libido, as the DHT displaces the dihydrotrenbolone (similar ot dihydonandrolone) in the receptors at the penis. LIke with any cycle, clomid a5 50mg/day and arimidex at 1mg/day will keep your shutdown at bay quite well; add the proviron if libido is still low...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> fair enough, i cant argue your personal experience.
> 
> I've been using 600mg of tren e/week for the past 11months (with 1g eq and 2g test).
> 
> ...


I think the key point here is that 350-500mg Tren to me is much heavier than 600mg is to you. Our relative levels of gear use and physique development are worlds apart, hence why I experience harsher sides at much lower doses than you. If I was on just 1g Test with 500mg EQ my BP would be forcing my eyeballs out of the sockets, that's without any Tren in the mix at all LOL.

I don't know what it is about me and Proviron but I get very limited effect from it, I always use Schering pharma. I've gone as high as 100mg/day with it in the past. I get a boost from it for about a week but then it seems to lose effect, perhaps I quickly build up a tolerance to it, not sure why, it's annoyed me for years.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> really? do a cycle, come of, and see how long until you go back to where you where... thats your "natural limit" the amount you can hold on your own test.


Whatevs Aus, I'm not reading anymore of your posts - I can't handle the truth.


----------

